# Mangrove Jack's Belgian Ale



## SergeMarx (31/5/13)

Picked up a tin of this goo today to see what's what. The plan is:

1 x goo tin
500g x LDME
500g candii sugar
boil for 40 min steeping 10g Willamette - no taste or aroma hops planned
preboiled water to bring wort to about 1.080
pitch with T-58

Dance

anyone had any experience with this tin?

Cheers


----------



## SergeMarx (6/6/13)

No one? I shall be a pioneer then and report back :chug:


----------



## verysupple (6/6/13)

I used it once with some DME and a couple of plugs of saaz boiled in water for ~15 min (on advice from the HBS - wouldn't do it like that now). I thought it was quite nice at the time. That was one of my first few batches though so who really knows what it was like .

EDIT: info on how I hopped


----------



## reardo (29/7/13)

Im about to brew one of these this week. The can suggests 1kg of Dextrose. How did yours turn out SurgeMarx?


----------



## reardo (4/8/13)

So I did the Mangrove Jack Belgian Ale today. I used 1kg of Dextrose, 25gm of Hersbrucker Hops and the Mangrove Jacks M10 Workhorse yeast. OG was 1.044 pitched at 26deg. Hope it turns out ok. I maybe should have added some malt to balance out the hops, but it certainly had a great aroma about it when mixing, so i cant wait to get it into the keg.


----------



## slcmorro (5/8/13)

Your planned OG was 1080? Seems realllllly high, unless for some reason you're doing a small volume batch?


----------



## slcmorro (5/8/13)

Also, I don't know what your capabilities are, but try to keep the temp around 18c. Ideal temps for T58 based on a quick Google search say between 15-20C.


----------



## reardo (7/8/13)

Ok, i've taken a Hydrometer sample and it says 1.013. The temp since Sunday has been between 26-32, so im assuming this is a little high. The airlock has slowed right down to almost a stop. What FG reading whould I be looking at before i keg this beer? Also, is this too hot of a temp with the workhorse yeast???


----------



## Rocker1986 (7/8/13)

I hate to say it but I think a kit tin fermented at those temperatures with a kilo of dextrose is gonna turn out :icon_vomit:

Perhaps next time try a kilo of dry malt and try to ferment it lower. I reckon it'll turn out much nicer.


----------



## reardo (7/8/13)

Haha love the animation! I get it. I have to find an old fridge i think and control the temp better. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Rocker1986 (8/8/13)

Temp control certainly helps produce better beers, as does using better ingredients i.e. ditching the dex and using malt instead. The kit instructions are generally written to be failsafe rather than make a really good brew. In saying that, there's no problem in using a bit of dex (up to 300g ish) to boost ABV if you're so inclined, but a whole kilo added to a kit generally produces cidery fizzy water that doesn't taste much like beer. We all do it when we first start out because we don't know any better, and some do it forever because they're happy with it. That's the most important part - being happy with the final outcome. It might taste like shit to a lot of people but if you're happy that's all that really matters. So I'd say, see how it turns out, but if you want to replace the dex with malt extract on the next batch, or get some temp control certainly do so because it will improve your beers.


----------

